# John Deere Buck EX help needed



## UK heartwood (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi folks a friend has asked if I can help him fix a Buck EX he has just bought.
It has an auto box and seems to be stuck in a high gear.
Can only be started by crossing solenoid because of this.

If any one has had experience with one of these or better still has a manual
they could email I would be really grateful, as there doesn't seem as though 
many were sold over here,even the JD dealer doesn't have manuals.

Thanks Ivan


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

It's not actually a John Deere.

I am pretty sure Bombardier Recreational Products makes there Fourwheelers.

Check at a BRP/Ski-doo Dealer.

Kunes~


----------



## UK heartwood (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Kunes for the info the problem has now been fixed (wiring problems!)


----------



## Kunes (Mar 31, 2009)

No Problem.


----------



## honest (Sep 18, 2011)

*2004 john deer buck ex*

I have a 2004 john deer buck ex and the auto/manual shifter is stuck in 2nd gear.Can anyone help me and tell me what the problem could be.short in wiring or a bad ground or blown fuse etc.


----------

